# Nice wax yesterday on the motor



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

And now its raining


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Black does look nice, when it's clean and shinny like your motor :-*


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Looks very nice, you won't need a mirror for a while


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

I did the same on the weekend, did a full 6 stage detail with paint correction drove down the motorway to work and now it's rained, looks just how it did before ha, what waxes are you using ?


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm using Dodo juice


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

smithtt said:


> I'm using Dodo juice


Purple haze ?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Does look beautiful and those wheels really stand out - so shiney


----------



## Cat farthings (Nov 18, 2014)

Looks nice. I picked up a scuba blue TTS last week and gave it a good clay bar, cleanse and wax with collinate 476 - gives it a good shine and protects thought the winter. Makes it so much easier to keep clean too.

Quite a few rave reviews on soft99 wax so may try that in the Spring.

Well worth putting a little effort in.

Gary


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

mk1f4n said:


> smithtt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using Dodo juice
> ...


I use the Purple Haze, I really like it (looks and smells like lip balm too!!). I bought a sample pot and it's lasting ages


----------

